# why does my fluorocarbon have so much memory?



## samthefisher8 (Nov 18, 2013)

This is my first time using fluorocarbon but I approached getting the memory out like I would mono.  I ran the line over hot water then spooled it. After I spooled the line onto my bait caster and open faced reel i went to stretch the line outside.  Afterwards, the line on my baitcaster was perfectly fine and had almost no memory, but the line on my open faced reel had even more memory and wouldn't stop tangling up in my spool which was extremely aggravating.  Any suggestions on how I can stop this madness? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## lifterpuller (Nov 18, 2013)

What brand are you using ? Cheap flouro lines will frustrate you with memory . Sunline sniper and seagur are great but they aren't cheap


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Nov 18, 2013)

The bass pro xps flouro is about all i use.  Never had a memory problem. Wash it down after every use and hit it with some Reel Magic.


----------



## coreyj (Nov 18, 2013)

I use invizx and red label with no problems .. line conditioner seems to help.


----------



## Mopjig (Nov 18, 2013)

I use Invisix and Red Label without many issues. Tie it to an immovable object let out most the line and pull it tight and all the line memory will disappear.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the answer to why does the fluoro have more memory than mono is that it is harder than mono.  It sounds like you may have been dealing with some line twist issues on the spinning reel that were not an issue with the casting reel. I no longer spool up fluoro on spinning reels. I favor braid on the spool with fluoro leaders. Memory and line twist issues are zero.


----------



## lifterpuller (Nov 18, 2013)

What angler ed said .. Is the absolute best way to deal with flouro on spinning reels .. Almost all my reels have braid backing with flouro leaders .. It helps with memory and saves money


----------



## Chris at Tech (Nov 18, 2013)

What brand and lb test on what size reel?

Generally, the thickest fluoro I will put on a 2500 sized spinning reel is 0.009 inches (8 lb test Seaguar Invizx is my choice for spinning).  Thicker than that and I have too many issues for my taste.

For comparison, Berkley 100% fluoro 8lb test is 0.011 inches thick and was a nightmare for me to manage on my spinning reel.  And for the record, Berlkley fluoro is my choice for baitcasting reels.


----------



## gc1962 (Nov 18, 2013)

lifterpuller said:


> What angler ed said .. Is the absolute best way to deal with flouro on spinning reels .. Almost all my reels have braid backing with flouro leaders .. It helps with memory and saves money



 I agree go to braid and forget about the memory forever


----------



## samthefisher8 (Nov 18, 2013)

lifterpuller said:


> What brand are you using ? Cheap flouro lines will frustrate you with memory . Sunline sniper and seagur are great but they aren't cheap



It is seaguar 10 pound test.


----------



## samthefisher8 (Nov 18, 2013)

anglerEd said:


> I think the answer to why does the fluoro have more memory than mono is that it is harder than mono.  It sounds like you may have been dealing with some line twist issues on the spinning reel that were not an issue with the casting reel. I no longer spool up fluoro on spinning reels. I favor braid on the spool with fluoro leaders. Memory and line twist issues are zero.



Valid point AnglerEd, thanks for the info!


----------



## samthefisher8 (Nov 18, 2013)

lifterpuller said:


> What angler ed said .. Is the absolute best way to deal with flouro on spinning reels .. Almost all my reels have braid backing with flouro leaders .. It helps with memory and saves money



Before I had spooled my reel with Flouro that's exactly what I had. The only problem I had and only reason why I switched was because when I made my braid to Flouro knot, the 10-13 micro guides that it passed through on my skeet Reese would weaken the knot. Eventually it would snap and I've lost at least 5 sebiles and many spooks along with 4 pound spots.


----------



## fishmonger (Nov 18, 2013)

samthefisher8 said:


> Before I had spooled my reel with Flouro that's exactly what I had. The only problem I had and only reason why I switched was because when I made my braid to Flouro knot, the 10-13 micro guides that it passed through on my skeet Reese would weaken the knot. Eventually it would snap and I've lost at least 5 sebiles and many spooks along with 4 pound spots.



Make your leader shorter (I make mine 24-30"), and don't wind the knot up into your guides.

FM


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 19, 2013)

i use nothing but sunline and it does have a ton of memory.  here is something completely backwards from what you think you should do


----------



## fburris (Nov 19, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i use nothing but sunline and it does have a ton of memory.  here is something completely backwards from what you think you should do



What is backwards? It is exactly what I do?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 19, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i use nothing but sunline and it does have a ton of memory.  here is something completely backwards from what you think you should do



Did he even mention anything about line memory?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 19, 2013)

fburris said:


> What is backwards? It is exactly what I do?



most dont spool with braid only to spool the last 160 yards with flouro


----------



## BattleYak (Nov 19, 2013)

I use the Albright special knot when connecting braid to floro. This know protects the floro by covering it with the braid. It can be tough to tie sometimes because of the back wrapping in the timing process. Especially with cold hands


----------



## fburris (Nov 19, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> most dont spool with braid only to spool the last 160 yards with flouro



Oh. I use mono backing, but memory is hardly an issue for me on baitcasters because I ususally change line before memory sets in. I am sure most people who fish alot do the same. The memory is only on the backing that I never get to anyway.


----------



## Ranmcnally (Nov 19, 2013)

I use sunline and have absolutely no memory on my spinning or bait caster. Spooling a spinning setup I will spool the line off the side of the spool a couple turns and see if I have any twist. If so, then simple flip the spool to the other side and fill the reel. No problems for  me of the other guys rods I line. I use 6# and 7# FC Sniper for spinning along with 12# and 14# with a big rod with #20.


----------



## samthefisher8 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ranmcnally said:


> I use sunline and have absolutely no memory on my spinning or bait caster. Spooling a spinning setup I will spool the line off the side of the spool a couple turns and see if I have any twist. If so, then simple flip the spool to the other side and fill the reel. No problems for  me of the other guys rods I line. I use 6# and 7# FC Sniper for spinning along with 12# and 14# with a big rod with #20.



Thank you very much Ranmcnally, very informative.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 20, 2013)

samthefisher8 said:


> Before I had spooled my reel with Flouro that's exactly what I had. The only problem I had and only reason why I switched was because when I made my braid to Flouro knot, the 10-13 micro guides that it passed through on my skeet Reese would weaken the knot. Eventually it would snap and I've lost at least 5 sebiles and many spooks along with 4 pound spots.



The only rod I have with micro guides is a casting rod, but I could imagine that the leader knot might cause a problem passing through micros on a spinning rig. 

I was handling a spinning rod rod with micros in a store the other day and pondered whether or not the micros would possibly be a problem or and advantage on a spinning rod. Considering the way line doesn't come strait off a spinning reel, rather it coils off with a bunch off lateral movement.  The guides must neck down from big to smaller to tame the rotating coil, so to speak. There is allot of extra friction involved and I theorize that an increased number of smaller guides might not be an advantage on spinning gear. It might be a topic for another thread, but I would like to know if anyone has any thoughts on the matter based on experience.


----------



## samthefisher8 (Nov 20, 2013)

anglerEd said:


> The only rod I have with micro guides is a casting rod, but I could imagine that the leader knot might cause a problem passing through micros on a spinning rig.
> 
> I was handling a spinning rod rod with micros in a store the other day and pondered whether or not the micros would possibly be a problem or and advantage on a spinning rod. Considering the way line doesn't come strait off a spinning reel, rather it coils off with a bunch off lateral movement.  The guides must neck down from big to smaller to tame the rotating coil, so to speak. There is allot of extra friction involved and I theorize that an increased number of smaller guides might not be an advantage on spinning gear. It might be a topic for another thread, but I would like to know if anyone has any thoughts on the matter based on experience.



Regarding spinning rods I believe I am much more accurate but I lose the casting distance.  As for the casting rods the only difference I see is a slightly lighter rod, the micro guides do nothing for me on casting rods.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 21, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i use nothing but sunline and it does have a ton of memory.  here is something completely backwards from what you think you should do



Ingenious! Braid backing lightens up the whole spool system. Thanks for posting the video. I learned something and one could almost miss the point if you weren't listening carefully at the beginning and then thought, "oh, I already know to leave backing line on the spool when re-spooling," and didn't follow through to the end.


----------



## Red Sticks (Nov 21, 2013)

I wonder if this would work with mono instead of fluoro? 

I also wonder how you figure out how much braid to put on.


----------



## sbroadwell (Nov 21, 2013)

anglerEd said:


> The only rod I have with micro guides is a casting rod, but I could imagine that the leader knot might cause a problem passing through micros on a spinning rig.
> 
> I was handling a spinning rod rod with micros in a store the other day and pondered whether or not the micros would possibly be a problem or and advantage on a spinning rod. Considering the way line doesn't come strait off a spinning reel, rather it coils off with a bunch off lateral movement.  The guides must neck down from big to smaller to tame the rotating coil, so to speak. There is allot of extra friction involved and I theorize that an increased number of smaller guides might not be an advantage on spinning gear. It might be a topic for another thread, but I would like to know if anyone has any thoughts on the matter based on experience.



If the guide train is laid out right, no problems at all. Many of the factory rods with micros just have the little guides so they can say it's a "micro guided rod." They don't have a clue as to how to lay them out.

Laid out right, the ballooning of the line is already completely under control by the time it gets to the first micro. I typically use 3 reduction guides, but smaller and higher than the old style rods.

Any rod is gonna be more responsive with less weight out towards the tip. Imagine how efficient a diving board would be with a 100 pound bag of cement tied to the bottom. Same scenario with a rod with heavy guides on it.

But, micros will not pass most knots. I never use a setup when I have to cast knots through guides (short leaders, if even a leader), and most of the rods I use these days have micros.


----------



## WillCFish (Nov 21, 2013)

Perhaps too much heat?


----------

